
Formlabs Form 2 Teardown - dcschelt
http://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=4641
======
Animats
Nice. You see engineering like this in better laser printers. This is what it
takes to get consistent results from a stereolithography machine. 3D printing
needs to Just Work, and this is doing it right.

------
beinstein
May be the single best teardown of a product ever written (and a great product
starring in it)

------
dplarson
A very interesting and informative post, as to be expected from someone like
bunnie.

